# Steering Column Lock Defective Recall?



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello, 
Borrowed the PIC from an older thread.
It got cold here recently and this warning came on twice within the past couple days. Never happened before.
I searched and it looks like there use to be a recall, but when I check VW recall lookup with my vin, I get nothing.

This only effects 2009 and 2010 CC and older B6 Passats.
Has anyone been able to get VW to cover the repair?

Thank you


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

So after a call to VW of A they told me this recall was closed on my vin.
I checked with the dealership I use to service my car at and they did perform the service in 2011 when the car had 13K miles on it.

Now the car has 38K miles and the VW of A does not want to cover it... 
They replaced one part that never gave me errors with a defective one and now they think its all set, and not their worry?

and the hold time on the 1800 number is crazy, probably due to the diesel issues...



Can I use a VAG COM to disable to steering wheel lock?
not really worried that it will serve as an antitheft devise...


----------



## dependent (Jan 4, 2011)

I have 2012 CC R-line with the same message on the dashboard every once in a while, and it does not let me start the car whenever i get it. ... nothing from the dealership


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

What updates have been done to the vehicle? Have you introduced any new modules, or updated things (i.e. Dash, Cluster, etc.?)


----------



## TheRupp (Sep 13, 2015)

This happened once to my '13. I took it into the dealer, but they couldn't find anything with it, plus nothing was stored in the computer (naturally, right?). I took the key out, move the steering wheel a bit, put the key back in, and it started right back up. It hasn't happened since, but the 13+'s are clearly not immune to it, either.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Steering column lock is a function of the key / Kessy, and the IMMO. underneath the column are cables that run to the steering lock, particularly through the clock spring. 

Pin 3 on the Comfort Module / Immobilizer (located behind your glovebox) is connected to Pins 10 and 8 on the ELV (steering lock) which is located and accessed by removing the steering wheel. My "BET" would be that since these wires and connection is very fine, that it's possible these wires behind the steering wheel have been crimped or shorted from time to time and may expand or contrast with extremely cold or hot weather.

I would remove the steering wheel, and then check the connections.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

dependent said:


> I have 2012 CC R-line with the same message on the dashboard every once in a while, and it does not let me start the car whenever i get it. ... nothing from the dealership


i have the same thing, it pops up about once a month at the moment. dealer wants me to pay the diagnostic fee, and i dont feel like paying 100 to have them tell me ill need new steering column and steering wheel because they think thats the issue.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

No Updates to the cluster etc...

So far this happened 3 times. Every time the car sat for longer than 10 hours.

I tried to reproduce within shorter periods and couldn't.


If it stays like this, I can live with it, but it is probably just the beginning...


----------



## dependent (Jan 4, 2011)

I checked here with my VIN# http://www.vw.com/content/vwcom/en/owners-recalls.html and what I get is:

Steering Wheel Clock Spring
VW ACTION CODE
69L2
NHTSA RECALL NUMBER
15V-483
START DATE
07-30-2015
DESCRIPTION
Hair or other fibers may contaminate the airbag clock spring (a spiral wound, flat cable that keeps the airbag powered while the steering wheel is being turned). This contamination may tear the cable and result in a loss of electrical connection to the driver's frontal airbag. A loss of electrical connection to the driver's frontal airbag will prevent the airbag from deploying in the event of a vehicle crash, increasing the risk of injury.
REMEDY
To help correct this defect, dealers will: Â Install a protective cover over the steering wheel clock spring if the vehicle does not have an airbag light on, -OR- Â Install a new steering wheel clock spring if the vehicle has an airbag light on (and diagnosis confirms the steering wheel clock spring requires replacement).


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

dependent said:


> I checked here with my VIN# http://www.vw.com/content/vwcom/en/owners-recalls.html and what I get is:
> 
> Steering Wheel Clock Spring
> VW ACTION CODE
> ...



This recall is *NOT* related to the problem described in this thread. This recall just came out and as matter of fact VW should be sending out second round of letters right about now to notify customers that remedy for the solution is available. First letter went out end of 2015 notifying customer but solution was not available yet.

See my post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-are-some-updates-in-the-Clock-Spring-Recall

I also attached links to an official recall paper work and in my later post instructions and part numbers

Again this recall is *NOT* related to this thread.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> This recall is *NOT* related to the problem described in this thread. This recall just came out and as matter of fact VW should be sending out second round of letters right about now to notify customers that remedy for the solution is available. First letter went out end of 2015 notifying customer but solution was not available yet.
> 
> See my post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-are-some-updates-in-the-Clock-Spring-Recall
> 
> ...


Thanks OEMPLus

As I mentioned in the 2nd post, I had the recall done on my car in 2011, since then the recall was closed.
How can you close a recall? after speaking with VW Customer service, I was told they will not cover the repair 
From other forums the repair can be as much as $1800
I had them mail me their decision in writing. 
I might have to contact NHTSA etc... anything steering related is a safety issue and if they admitted to the issue one time, how can it expire after 4 years..


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> This recall is *NOT* related to the problem described in this thread. This recall just came out and as matter of fact VW should be sending out second round of letters right about now to notify customers that remedy for the solution is available. First letter went out end of 2015 notifying customer but solution was not available yet.
> 
> See my post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-are-some-updates-in-the-Clock-Spring-Recall
> 
> ...


Not related - Agreed. *However....*

As I was stating up in above in regards to the wires being "crimped" interfered with.... the fibers mentioned in this article is exactly what I'm talking about.

I will bet you a dollar, with 99% certainty, that if you remove your steering wheel to access the small fiber cables conneting the AIRbag, ELV, etc..... and jiggle them around / check the connections, press them together a bit more.... then reattach the steering wheel. This problem goes away, at least temporarily until the cable is permanently fixed or replaced. The cables are very fragile and highly sensitive. *But DISCONNECT YOUR BATTER FIRST before you do this!!!!* Otherwise, ABS error that you'll need to clear with VAGCOM.

*EDIT:* After reading my own post.... I really sound like a foreigner with bad english lol. Sorry guys, I only respond to VWVortex while taking a break from work, and am always in a rush to type


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Yea if the issue gets worth , that is my next step... I already moved the steering wheel in and out, down and up few times, tapped my hand on all the plastic around etc...
VWs , you cant love them, but you cant live without them ( at least I think that's how the saying goes haha)


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

mdtony said:


> Yea if the issue gets worth , that is my next step... I already moved the steering wheel in and out, down and up few times, tapped my hand on all the plastic around etc...
> VWs , you cant love them, but you cant live without them ( at least I think that's how the saying goes haha)


Actually I love my VW, and stay on top of everything and pretty much NEVER have any issues. Even the minor stuff, I find the culprit and correct and never have the issue again. I will say however, I have a VR6 and the reason I bought that engine is because in every major manufacturer I know of who is producing 2.0 factory turbo models (VW included) there have been way too many reported engine issues, and I would care not to deal with those. Would rather have an engine that's been around a while and the bugs are all worked out.


----------



## unearth1y (Dec 2, 2020)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Steering column lock is a function of the key / Kessy, and the IMMO. underneath the column are cables that run to the steering lock, particularly through the clock spring.
> 
> Pin 3 on the Comfort Module / Immobilizer (located behind your glovebox) is connected to Pins 10 and 8 on the ELV (steering lock) which is located and accessed by removing the steering wheel. My "BET" would be that since these wires and connection is very fine, that it's possible these wires behind the steering wheel have been crimped or shorted from time to time and may expand or contrast with extremely cold or hot weather.
> 
> I would remove the steering wheel, and then check the connections.


Hello this is my exact problem and it only happens when it gets cold outside so I am very suspicious that it is just contracting in the cold weather. I would like to fix this problem myself, do you know of any DIY's of how to remove the steering wheel and which wires to check for connections / crimping? Thank you so much.


----------



## ismule (Mar 8, 2005)

2011 Executive 4 Motion 80,000 miles am having the same problem with my steering wheel lock , dealer wants 900 to repair it I found out when you Park make sure your steering wheel and tires are straight take the key out of the ignition move the steering wheel slightly until you hear it lock after it locks you can still move the steering wheel slightly it feels like there’s something loose in the lock mechanism so I try to place it in the center of the movement each time I park then when I go to start it the next time it’s fine , I think there’s something loose in there and not making a good contact 

Ps any input ??
Thanks kindly 
RG


----------



## Scott Johnson (Dec 30, 2021)




----------

